
Vim /usr/share/calendar/calendar.lotr - christopherwxyz
Does anyone know the history of &#x2F;usr&#x2F;share&#x2F;calendar?<p>Seems fairly odd these files exist on our drive.
======
pjc50
Part of bsdmainutils: [https://github.com/pexip/os-
bsdmainutils](https://github.com/pexip/os-bsdmainutils)

I believe that, like "fortune", the intent was to provide useful/interesting
info on login. The country-specific ones are more useful:
[https://github.com/pexip/os-
bsdmainutils/blob/master/debian/...](https://github.com/pexip/os-
bsdmainutils/blob/master/debian/calendars/calendar.unitedkingdom)

